# Disque non lisible par cet ordinateur



## user4385re (27 Février 2014)

*Sujet déplacé dans la section associée à linux*

Bonjour à tous,

Je veux installer ubuntu sur mon mac en utilisant un cd d'installation qui marche très bien sur d'autres pcs. Ayant un mbp retina je dois utiliser un lecteur de disque externe (officiel mac). Je le fais, je mets le cd d'installation ubuntu et là j'ai le message : Disque non lisible par cet ordinateur, je refais l'opération plusieurs fois mais le résultat reste inchangé.

En utilisant diskutil list dans le terminal, je reçois ça :
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


Je m'en remets à vous, merci infiniment.

*Sujet déplacé dans la section associée à linux*


----------



## edd72 (27 Février 2014)

user4385re a dit:


> Je veux installer ubuntu sur mon mac en utilisant un cd d'installation *qui marche très bien sur d'autres pcs*.



C'est très bien mais ne fais-tu aucune différence entre un Mac Intel et un PC? (certes on a du CPU core iX, de la RAM DDR3, de la nappe SATAIII et du GPU Nvidia/ATI mais...)

Il y en a déjà une qui est loin d'être négligeable -> un PC utilise un BIOS (basic input-output system), un Mac Intel utilise un EFI; et c'est justement ce qui permet de booter un média.
Je ne dis pas que c'est impossible mais ce n'est pas comme tu le pense, et puis aucun rapport avec OSX (la bonne section serait Unix, Linux & Open Source - Forum Mac)


----------



## user4385re (27 Février 2014)

Excuse moi j'étais un peu pressé donc j'ai posté mon message sans voir les autres sections.
Je repost là-bas.

Merci.


----------



## user4385re (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je veux installer ubuntu sur mon mac en utilisant un cd d'installation qui marche très bien sur d'autres pcs. Ayant un mbp retina je dois utiliser un lecteur de disque externe (officiel mac). Je le fais, je mets le cd d'installation ubuntu et là j'ai le message : Disque non lisible par cet ordinateur, je refais l'opération plusieurs fois mais le résultat reste inchangé.

En utilisant diskutil list dans le terminal, je reçois ça :
/dev/disk0
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *500.3 GB disk0
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1
2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 499.4 GB disk0s2
3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s3


Je m'en remets à vous, merci infiniment.


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2014)

Là, tu n'affiches que le disque interne.

Pour un Mac, il faut veiller à prendre la bonne distribution. Et redémarrer dessus (pas besoin que le disque soit lisible par Mac OS X).


----------



## user4385re (28 Février 2014)

En fait, je pense qu'ils veulent dire le lecteur dvd qui n'est pas reconnu car j'ai vu pas mal de sujets sur des disques durs externes mais bon aucune solution proposée n'a réglé mon problème.
Sinon, je suis très intéressé par ce que tu viens de dire, peux-tu détailler un peu s'il te plaît ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2014)

Salut *user4385re*.

En ce qui concerne la réponse à ta commande : diskutil list dans le «Terminal», voici ce qu'elle révèle :


Tu n'as qu'un seul disque reconnu : disk0, le '0' étant l'index numérique par défaut du disque interne d'un Mac (un disque externe quelconque étant, _a contrario_, indexé par '1' s'il est le seul attaché en externe au Mac - sinon : disk1, disk2 ... diskn). Ton disque interne disk0 est logiquement finalisé en Tableau de partition GUID, puisqu'il supporte actuellement OSX.


Ton disque interne disk0 supporte normalement 3 volumes logiques :


disk0s1 = EFI de 210 Mo : il s'agit de la partition-EFI invisible par défaut, régulièrement indexée comme le 1er volume logique (s1) du disque interne disk0, et qui joue le rôle, par rapport à l'EFI de la Carte-Mère (= ROM de démarrage : micro-logiciel résidant dans une puce caractéristique des Macs dédiés à OSX comme *edd*  te l'a signalé), d'une sorte d'_espace_annexe_ où s'installent les mises-à-jour.


disk0s2 = MACINTOSH HD de 500 Go : il s'agit du volume de l'OS, régulièrement indexé comme le 2è volume logique (s2) du disque interne. C'est le volume sur lequel est installé ton «Mountain Lion 10.8» (si j'en crois tes infos) et sur lequel ton Mac _boote_ actuellement.


disk0s3 = Apple_Boot Recovery de &#8771; 700 Mo : il s'agit de la 'Recovery HD' ou partition de récupération (invisible par défaut), régulièrement indexée comme le 3è volume logique (s3) du disque interne. Il s'agit du volume de sauvegarde qui se crée sur une partition du disque interne à l'installation de OSX depuis «Lion 10.7», et qui supporte un 'mini-système' _bootable_ embarquant des outils de restauration de l'OS du volume disk0s2 (il est possible de démarrer dessus à partir du raccourci &#8984;R au démarrage, ou en tenant pressée la touche 'alt' qui donne accès à un écran de choix du volume de démarrage).


&#9758; comme tu peux en juger à partir de cette brève analyse, ton DVD d'install d'«Ubuntu» n'est absolument pas reconnu : s'il l'était, il serait nécessairement listé comme : disk1 en tant que device, et son volume logique en tant que disk1s1.

&#9828;​
Parvenu à ce point, mes compétences tournent court pour te conseiller comment installer Ubuntu. Je crois savoir que *bompi* ('_El Moderator_' - ¡Olé! ) a un Ubuntu installé sur une partition du disque-système de son Mac, en parallèle de Mavericks installé sur une autre partition. Je pense que s'il visitait le fil de ce forum, il serait à même de te tuyauter.

[Ce que je conjecture, c'est qu'il faut que tu installes un logiciel d'_interface_de_boot_ (genre : «rEFIt» ou «rEFInd»), dont le rôle est d'intercepter la 'trajectoire' de l'EFI (la ROM de démarrage de la carte-mère) juste au moment où, ayant complété le POST ('Power-On Self-Test', ou check-up du hardware), elle s'en va chercher par défaut le fichier Boot_Loader de OSX (le boot.efi de /System/Library/CoreServices) dont le chemin est stocké en NVRAM et dont le rôle est de charger le kernel avec les kexts = extensions du noyau. Ledit logiciel d'interface-de_boot intercepte ce processus de l'EFI et joue en quelque sorte un rôle d'aiguillage permettant, optionnellement, de faire démarrer un Système tiers sur un Mac. Ce qui, bien évidemment, présuppose que ce Système tiers ait été installé avec succès.]

Je n'aurais qu'une question à ajouter (dans ma position d'âne bâté lorgnant par-dessus la clôture de mon ignorance le pré de l'Ubuntu du voisin - forcément plus vert) : est-ce que ton intention est de *remplacer* OSX sur ton disque interne (disk0)? Ne serait-il pas logique de *re-partitionner* disk0 pour ré-installer OSX sur un volume, et installer Ubuntu sur un autre, de manière à pouvoir opérer le _dual_boot_ grâce à un logiciel d'interface de boot? [Pour ma part, je me contente de virtualiser «Ubuntu» en mode : 'Machine_virtuelle' grâce à «Parallels Desktop» - pour l'usage que j'en fais, cela me suffit largement...]

&#9831;​


----------



## user4385re (2 Mars 2014)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je ne voudrais pas remplacer osx par linux mais plutôt installer linux via bootcamp. J'ai vu que c'était possible : la deuxième partition s'appelle windows mais quand tu la lances tu remarque que c'est ubuntu et non windows (je ne sais pas si c'est clair ^^). Après ça, on a juste besoin de changer le nom de la partition et le tour est joué.

J'ai pensé à utiliser EFIt mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne chose.


----------



## edd72 (2 Mars 2014)

user4385re a dit:


> J'ai pensé à utiliser EFIt mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne chose.



rEFIt, si, ça va même être la seule solution


----------

